# JTree aus XML



## Proggo (30. Nov 2011)

Hallo, ich bräuchte mal einen Ratschlag in welche Richtung ich mich orientieren sollte, da ich darin ein echter Neuling bin. Ich möchte einen JTree aus einer XML serialisieren und deserialisieren.
Jeder Knoten erhält außerdem noch eine ID, damit den Knoten Wörter zugeordnet werden können, die wiederum in einer CSV liegen.

SAX, DOM, JAXB... ich weiß nicht was hier am Besten zu gebrauchen wäre. Was meint ihr?

MfG


----------



## Proggo (2. Dez 2011)

Frage besteht noch


----------



## Gasssst (3. Dez 2011)

DOM


----------

